# 2xday3 or 1xblastocyst



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hiya,

I'm going round in circles trying to make a decision about this issue.  I'm trying to decide whether to go for transfer of 2 day 3 embryos or 1 blastocyst (presuming we get to that stage!).  I've been told that our chances of success are around 40% with 2 day 3 embryos but they can't give me any stats for success rates with 1 blastocyst.  What would you advise?

My clinic only started offering blastocyst transfer in January, does it take time for a clinic to get used to this technique?  Or is it straight forward and a blastocyst is a blastocyst?  

Also, the stats that my clnic gave me were for ALL patients whereas we are having IVF using donor sperm and there are no known problems with me (1 child already).  I would have thought that my chances of success would be higher than the stats quoted but the clinic says that my chances would be about the same.  I'm thinking about this because, while we need to mazimise the chances of this cycle working as it's costing a fortune, we would prefer to have one baby than twins!  SET with day 3 embryos is not an option as our chances of success are only 17% according to our clinic's stats.

Hope this post makes sense, I'm typing with a tired toddler clinging to my leg!  Thank you!
Pippi x


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

pippilongstockings said:


> Hiya,
> 
> I'm going round in circles trying to make a decision about this issue. I'm trying to decide whether to go for transfer of 2 day 3 embryos or 1 blastocyst (presuming we get to that stage!). I've been told that our chances of success are around 40% with 2 day 3 embryos but they can't give me any stats for success rates with 1 blastocyst. What would you advise?
> 
> ...


Hello Pippi,

Well done for typing with a tired toddler!

Its a shame that your clinic can not give you some comparitive stats. But generally 1 blastocyst will give you the same or better pregnancy rate than 2 at Day3. There are some variables to this but for someone your age, already with a child, single blastocyst transfer is something a lot of clinics would encourage. You may want to call a few clinics and ask them their stats regarding 1 blast vs 2 at D3 to give you some sort of figures.

As for the clinic starting recently , i cant comment in individual clinics- but remember there is an awful lot of practice and training that goes on behind the scenes when embryologists are learning something new - by the time that it is actually incorported into clinical practice it is generally quite routine.

Best wishes


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks Crystal,

I've looked on the Lister calculator and they give stats of 65% with 2 x 3day transfer and 78% for 1 x blastocyst.  This sounds really high though, do you think these stats are realistic for most clinics?

P xx


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

pippilongstockings said:


> Thanks Crystal,
> 
> I've looked on the Lister calculator and they give stats of 65% with 2 x 3day transfer and 78% for 1 x blastocyst. This sounds really high though, do you think these stats are realistic for most clinics?
> 
> P xx


Hello,

The Lister is a clinic that seems to have one of the highest success rates according to the HFEA, but i would discourage anyone from choosing a clinic based on results alone.

But i think this is a realistic over-view of the difference between 2x day3 vs 1xblast

Best wishes


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for your help Crystal x


----------

